# Clothing tailors for informal clothes?



## firecatcher12 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey guys,
new memeber
first of i apologize for joining just to look for some help, i know it can be annoying.

Now - I am looking for a informal clothing tailor. I have searched for tailors to help me sew some zips onto my clothing but they are all formal tailors and only deal with suits etc.
Is there a specific name for these tailors? Or how would i go about finding them

Thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Where are you located? Try the cleaners. They usually have a person or persons who do Modifications. Cut and Sew is used for Sublimation. 

Also ask a Sewing shop.


----------



## firecatcher12 (Apr 4, 2013)

selanac said:


> Where are you located? Try the cleaners. They usually have a person or persons who do Modifications. Cut and Sew is used for Sublimation.
> 
> Also ask a Sewing shop.


hey, thanks for the info.
I'm located in Manchester


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Manchester England, or New Jersey? 

If England, don't know the name of sewing or craft shops you have.


----------



## firecatcher12 (Apr 4, 2013)

selanac said:


> Manchester England, or New Jersey?
> 
> If England, don't know the name of sewing or craft shops you have.


manchester england
sorry, and thanks, you have helped with your input. I appreciate it


----------

